# Fellow Liteon ssd users



## Countryside (Feb 12, 2021)

Why doesn't Liteon have a ssd toolbox software or are my searching skills lacking


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 12, 2021)

@Countryside I don't think Liteon do, usually when I have seen a Liteon SSD it's been a Lenovo branded PC where Lenovo in this case provides firmware updates and so.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 12, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> @Countryside I don't think Liteon do, usually when I have seen a Liteon SSD it's been a Lenovo branded PC where Lenovo in this case provides firmware updates and so.



The one i'm using came from lenovo laptop but there is no firmware updates on lenovo site, they have few consumer ssd but i didn't find any software on their website


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 12, 2021)

Countryside said:


> The one i'm using came form lenovo laptop but there is no firmware updates on lenovo site, they have few consumer ssd but i didn't find any software on their website



Lenovo doesn't release the software it's in their own software solution so this is why. But using a modern OS like Windows 10 and down to I think Windows 7 I believe got Trim support.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 12, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Lenovo doesn't release the software it's in their own software solution so this is why. But using a modern OS like Windows 10 and down to I think Windows 7 I believe got Trim support.



Sad thing is that their own website has no software it makes me think that Liteon is new on the ssd market but anyway it works fine i can monitor it with CrystalDiskInfo


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 12, 2021)

Countryside said:


> Sad thing is that their own website has no software it makes me think that Liteon is new on the ssd market but anyway it works fine i can monitor it with CrystalDiskInfo


Liteon has made various products in their life, keyboards, mice, optical drives, and so on and for some years now SSD's for OEM use.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 12, 2021)

Countryside said:


> it makes me think that Liteon is new on the ssd market



I bought an Asus ROG gaming laptop in 2014, it also came with a LiteOn SSD.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 12, 2021)

Countryside said:


> Why doesn't Liteon have a ssd toolbox software or are my searching skills lacking


Ask them and let us know what they say.

Frankly, I don't see why they need to produce their own SSD toolbox. Modern operating systems know how to properly maintain SSDs just fine. There's no need for 3rd party software to do that.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 12, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Liteon has made various products in their life, keyboards, mice, optical drives, and so on and for some years now SSD's for OEM use.


Don't forget the original Liteon PSU in @Mussels' "Why the f*** not?" build


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 12, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Liteon has made various products in their life, keyboards, mice, optical drives, and so on and for some years now SSD's for OEM use.


Along with acbel, emerson, and Delta they are a top four power supply manufacturer (including laptop and non-PC).  While most of us pass on their mass produced PSU that go into HPs, high end OEMs like Seasonic will use their chips in their builds.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 12, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Ask them and let us know what they say.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see why they need to produce their own SSD toolbox. Modern operating systems know how to properly maintain SSDs just fine. There's no need for 3rd party software to do that.



What? Most normal companies like Adata, Samsung, Plextor etc have their toolbox to monitor and update firmware and modern operating systems dont provide firmware updates for your ssd


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2021)

Countryside said:


> What? Most normal companies like Adata, Samsung, Plextor etc have their toolbox to monitor and update firmware and modern operating systems dont provide firmware updates for your ssd



Why would you want update the firmware (if there is no specific problem it adresses)?


----------



## Countryside (Feb 12, 2021)

Frick said:


> Why would you want update the firmware (if there is no specific problem it adresses)?



I know that, and i just wanted to know if Liteon has their own software do monitor and if need be updated firmware, its seems that they don't, mystery solved.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 12, 2021)

Countryside said:


> What? Most normal companies like Adata, Samsung, Plextor etc have their toolbox to monitor and update firmware and modern operating systems dont provide firmware updates for your ssd


You mean so they can use their own software to hog more of your system resources unnecessarily and worse, to collect personal information on you?

My point remains the same. That software is not needed - at least not with modern versions of Windows. I have Samsung SSDs in all my systems here and NEVER install Samsung Magician. Its not needed. Windows already knows how to work with the SSD to keep it optimized by using TRIM and wear leveling. 

And firmware updates should NEVER be needed. But if they are, it typically is with brand new models that just hit the market and the current firmware had a bug in it. After that, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

The only time I have used Samsung Magician is to run its version of Secure Erase before transferring ownership of that SSD to someone else (since "wipe" does not work with SSDs).


----------



## Countryside (Feb 12, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> You mean so they can use their own software to hog more of your system resources unnecessarily and worse, to collect personal information on you?
> 
> My point remains the same. That software is not needed - at least not with modern versions of Windows. I have Samsung SSDs in all my systems here and NEVER install Samsung Magician. Its not needed. Windows already knows how to work with the SSD to keep it optimized by using TRIM and wear leveling.
> 
> ...



Toolbox dose not have to run in the background for 24/7 and use system resources you can close the program and firmware updates are not only for fixing bugs but also for optimizing performance

I alwasy like do use a quote when people say if it ain't broke, don't fix it.  "Normal people believe that if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Engineers believe that if it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough features yet." but that is not the case here.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 12, 2021)

Countryside said:


> Engineers believe that if it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough features yet." b


Ummm, no they don't. Marketing weenies believe that. Engineers tend to believe in the KISS principle. 


Countryside said:


> Toolbox dose not have to run in the background for 24/7 and use system resources you can close the program and firmware updates are not only for fixing bugs but also for optimizing performance


Not sure why you keep wanting to defend a product that is not needed. I note you have now changed your rationale. Before you were saying the software is used to "monitor" the SSD. That would mean it must be running. 

Now you say it does not have to run 24/7. I agree. But it is still not needed. No doubt if it was, Lite-on would have developed one, or outsourced/partnered with a developer to develop one. 

Lots of hardware comes with software. Most is not needed unless there are special, unique features that are enabled with the software. Keyboards for example. None need extra software for all the standard features to work. But if there are extra features - like support for MS Office programs, or perhaps media control, or programmable keys, you may need the software. 

But if you needed software just to work, how could you enter the BIOS Setup Menu or even operate the computer before the OS was installed?

Same with SSDs. How could you install Windows on it the drive if you needed the program to be running first? 

Now perhaps with some versions of Linux or another OS you might need special software for TRIM and wear leveling - but not Windows.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 12, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Ummm, no they don't. Marketing weenies believe that. Engineers tend to believe in the KISS principle.
> 
> Not sure why you keep wanting to defend a product that is not needed. I note you have now changed your rationale. Before you were saying the software is used to "monitor" the SSD. That would mean it must be running.
> 
> ...



It would be nice if we stop this back and forth because it starts to feel like you're trying to pick a fight, you are assuming and not reading i asked a simple question do they have software beacuse i did not find it on their website and basically you told me ask them and that i don't need that software, quite frankly and i'm not trying to be rude here but it's for me to decide what i need.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 12, 2021)

You might want to see if Plextor have some software that might work. Plextor is a subsidiary of  LiteOn so they _*might *_be cross compatible, Dont quote me on it though.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 12, 2021)

Well back and forth, by definition, works both ways. 

But no, I am not trying to pick a fight. Sorry if it appeared that way. I am just trying to understand you, and ensure you (and others reading now and in the future) understand what is needed and what is not. 



Countryside said:


> i'm not trying to be rude here but it's for me to decide what i need.



That's true. If you feel you need this software, that's find and totally up to you. My point has been from the start that Windows does not need it because modern operating systems already know how to keep SSDs optimized. And to add to that, because SSDs must follow standard drive protocols to work in standard motherboards and standard operating systems, they are not proprietary devices in need of proprietary software. 

But my all means, if you feel you need it for your own peace of mind, go for it. Since Lite-on itself does not seem to have such software, I think FreedomEclipse has a good suggestion. Plus, I didn't know Plextor was part of the Lite-On Corp. or that now Lite-On is part of the Solid State Storage Technology Corp, a subsidery of KIOXIA Corp. So I learned something new in the process. Always good.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 12, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Well back and forth, by definition, works both ways.
> 
> But no, I am not trying to pick a fight. Sorry if it appeared that way. I am just trying to understand you, and ensure you (and others reading now and in the future) understand what is needed and what is not.
> 
> ...



Indeed, i got my answer as they say all's well that ends well



FreedomEclipse said:


> You might want to see if Plextor have some software that might work. Plextor is a subsidiary of  LiteOn so they _*might *_be cross compatible, Dont quote me on it though.



Thank you @FreedomEclipse  its seems you are correct Plextool is working nicely, another new thing learned, success!


----------

